# All engine vs. Magna Charger



## ScottW (Nov 4, 2008)

I need options, on my 2006 GTO, I can install a Magna Charger Supercharger for about $6000.00 and net +- 120 Hp or I can go all motor for about $5200.00 and net about the same HP. See PKG below. The Magna Charger I must do the install. My thought (beside the money) is the Livernois pkg gives me a whole new top end and may last a little longer. I use this car as a daily driver. What do you think?
Livernois Motorsports Stage 2 CNC Ported LS-Series Cylinder Heads 
Livernois Motorsports Stage 2 Camshaft 
Kooks 1 3/4" x 3" Long tube Headers 
Kooks Y-Pipe w/ Hi-Flow Catalytic Converters 
Wideband 02 Bung 
GM MLS Head Gaskets 
GM Exhaust Gaskets 
ARP Head Bolts 
Hardened Pushrods 
NGK TR5 Spark Plugs 
Professional Installation 
Livernois Motorsports Custom Dyno Tune


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

ScottW said:


> I need options, on my 2006 GTO, I can install a Magna Charger Supercharger for about $6000.00 and net +- 120 Hp or I can go all motor for about $5200.00 and net about the same HP. See PKG below. The Magna Charger I must do the install. My thought (beside the money) is the Livernois pkg gives me a whole new top end and may last a little longer. I use this car as a daily driver. What do you think?
> Livernois Motorsports Stage 2 CNC Ported LS-Series Cylinder Heads
> Livernois Motorsports Stage 2 Camshaft
> Kooks 1 3/4" x 3" Long tube Headers
> ...


 i think you should just do the top end if it is going to be your daily:cheers


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

ScottW said:


> I need options, on my 2006 GTO, I can install a Magna Charger Supercharger for about $6000.00 and net +- 120 Hp or I can go all motor for about $5200.00 and net about the same HP. See PKG below. The Magna Charger I must do the install. My thought (beside the money) is the Livernois pkg gives me a whole new top end and may last a little longer. I use this car as a daily driver. What do you think?
> Livernois Motorsports Stage 2 CNC Ported LS-Series Cylinder Heads
> Livernois Motorsports Stage 2 Camshaft
> Kooks 1 3/4" x 3" Long tube Headers
> ...


Thats a pretty sweet package. If it was me I'd go with the Livernois MS package, but the Maggy wouldn't be far down the road after that. 
This is really something you have to think of by yourself. 
I can help you with a quick thought though.... consider this, most Maggy GTO's on the forum do not notice a real change in the Gas mileage of they're car. I know PDQ GTO still uses his as a daily driver and I haven't heard a complaint from him. Goodluck and keep us updated.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Just curious, how many miles do you put on it each year?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> Thats a pretty sweet package. If it was me I'd go with the Livernois MS package, but the Maggy wouldn't be far down the road after that.


:agree


----------



## ScottW (Nov 4, 2008)

About 40k


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i'd do the Maggie. you will get good gas mileage and a well mannered car for DD.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> i'd do the Maggie. you will get good gas mileage and a well mannered car for DD.


:agree


----------



## AaronGough (Nov 20, 2008)

There is a shop not too far from where I am that told me they could set mine up with a forged bottom end capable of handling a lot of power for about 3500, and thats parts and labor. They also told me they could turn my 6.0 into a 7.0 for about 4500 parts and labor. After a good tune and extra stuff and a good tune to go with it, could make like 550 +- at the wheels. The "extra stuff" of course would cost more but you see my point. By the time I would spend the money on a supercharger and having it installed and tuned right you would pay much more. Now certainly it has its ups and downs like anything else. I for one would rather go with a built bottom end and then later add forced induction just cause I like the thought of having the power adder like that, but hey thats just me.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

AaronGough said:


> There is a shop not too far from where I am that told me they could set mine up with a forged bottom end capable of handling a lot of power for about 3500, and thats parts and labor. They also told me they could turn my 6.0 into a 7.0 for about 4500 parts and labor. After a good tune and extra stuff and a good tune to go with it, could make like 550 +- at the wheels. The "extra stuff" of course would cost more but you see my point. By the time I would spend the money on a supercharger and having it installed and tuned right you would pay much more. Now certainly it has its ups and downs like anything else. I for one would rather go with a built bottom end and then later add forced induction just cause I like the thought of having the power adder like that, but hey thats just me.


i don't know how you'd gain a whole litre out of a 6.0 without resleeving or replacing the block. you can't bore or stroke them that much.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

ScottW said:


> About 40k


In that case I vote for 'do nothing'. Even an 06 certified used GTO, with 3000 miles, can be had for 22,000 or less (at a dealer). If you were going to keep the miles low and hold on to the car for many years, I'd say do it. In your case, with those miles, you'd be spending about 1/3rd of what the car is worth.

I know logic and 'go fast goodies' don't mix, but I really think you should just sit on it for a few months and see if you change your mind.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

AaronGough said:


> There is a shop not too far from where I am that told me they could set mine up with a forged bottom end capable of handling a lot of power for about 3500, and thats parts and labor. They also told me they could turn my 6.0 into a 7.0 for about 4500 parts and labor. After a good tune and extra stuff and a good tune to go with it, could make like 550 +- at the wheels. The "extra stuff" of course would cost more but you see my point. By the time I would spend the money on a supercharger and having it installed and tuned right you would pay much more. Now certainly it has its ups and downs like anything else. I for one would rather go with a built bottom end and then later add forced induction just cause I like the thought of having the power adder like that, but hey thats just me.


I really don't know what to start commenting on in this post. 7.0? 550+ at the wheels? If any of that was true, which I doubt, you car will not be well mannered enough to be considered a "prefererred" daily driver.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

AaronGough said:


> There is a shop not too far from where I am that told me they could set mine up with a forged bottom end capable of handling a lot of power for about 3500, and thats parts and labor. They also told me they could turn my 6.0 into a 7.0 for about 4500 parts and labor. After a good tune and extra stuff and a good tune to go with it, could make like 550 +- at the wheels. The "extra stuff" of course would cost more but you see my point. By the time I would spend the money on a supercharger and having it installed and tuned right you would pay much more. Now certainly it has its ups and downs like anything else. I for one would rather go with a built bottom end and then later add forced induction just cause I like the thought of having the power adder like that, but hey thats just me.


I have never heard of a shop performing what you have just described. Seems very strange and not real IMO...Do your homework before you cast your GTO into that shop...


----------



## AaronGough (Nov 20, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> i don't know how you'd gain a whole litre out of a 6.0 without resleeving or replacing the block. you can't bore or stroke them that much.


You are right, but they sell stroker kits that will bump you up to a little over 400ci's and the 7.0 isn't but a 427 so I guess if you do like you said, a good sleeve job maybe and then get a little more radical with the stroker kit. It might even invlove some grinding and shaving of the block on the lower end to be able to go that far with it. I'm not sure but the guys said they have done it before with the ls2 and after seeing what they were able to do with my buddies mustang, i got a good bit of faith in them. But i'm like you and want to know exactly how a whole liter is possible.


----------



## AaronGough (Nov 20, 2008)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I really don't know what to start commenting on in this post. 7.0? 550+ at the wheels? If any of that was true, which I doubt, you car will not be well mannered enough to be considered a "prefererred" daily driver.


Oh please don't missunderstand me. The car is by no means a daily driver. I have put about 3000 miles on it in the last 6 and a half months. So to have a motor putting that kind of power without help from forced induction or nitrous isn't that big a deal for me. The car is completely a toy. If it breaks it can just go right back to the shop and get fixed no matter how long it takes cause i drive it a couple times a week and thats only 1 week out of the month.


----------



## AaronGough (Nov 20, 2008)

PDQ GTO said:


> Do your homework before you cast your GTO into that shop...


:agree


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

40K miles per year.

In that case I would do headers and full exhaust, maybe a mild cam and that's all


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I would check out procharger.com if you going to spend that kind of money I would definately go procharger. They have many different systems to chose from.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Isn't there alot of maintenance with a procharger? What the life span of one?


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats the beauty of a procharger, theres no oil lines to run to your pan, the procharger is a self contained system. I believe you have to change the oil in them every 15k or so and good for 55% increase in hp @ 7 psi. Where with vortech you have the risk of losing one of the oil lines


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I talked to a guy @ carcraft two years ago that had one and he claimed to be putting out 700hp with many other mods and he said it was the only way to go.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

mikes06goat said:


> I talked to a guy @ carcraft two years ago that had one and he *claimed* to be putting out 700hp with many other mods and *he said it was the only way to go.*


The key word being "claimed". As far as Procharger being the only way to go I'm sure that's the same thing that guys with APS TT, STS, Kenne Bell, etc. say about their system. Look! No kit is better than the other. It's all personal preference based on your expected power level/goals and that's the bottom line. Some want crazy power up top which is opposite of what I wanted. That's why I chose the Magnuson 112. I wanted quick burst of power off the line and don't care about top end power. I have 450 rwtq at 2.8k and it doesn't drop below 450 rwtq until 6K so it looks like I've met my goal. I could have bought any system out there that puts out more power but I didn't care about that. Right now I could get a larger cam and the 122 upgrade with the 1:1 rear pulley that would probably put me close to 600 rwhp but I'm content with what I have and plus I need to knock out a few bills.  Anyway! Choose the system that's best for you and not what you _think_ is the best system out there because you may get a rude awakening when you go up against and lose to a system that you thought was inferior. If you're not a good driver it doesn't matter what you have under the hood. For example, bluhaven (Kevin and Brenda) has less than 380 rwhp and they've run 11.9x. There are guys with Maggies putting out 460+ rwhp that are stuck in the 12s. I haven't been to the track in well over a year but I know that if I don't get a good launch with my manual, the 516/500 I'm putting to the ground means absolutely nothing and I'll probably be stuck in the 12s too.


----------



## AaronGough (Nov 20, 2008)

6QTS11OZ said:


> The key word being "claimed". As far as Procharger being the only way to go I'm sure that's the same thing that guys with APS TT, STS, Kenne Bell, etc. say about their system. Look! No kit is better than the other. It's all personal preference based on your expected power level/goals and that's the bottom line. Some want crazy power up top which is opposite of what I wanted. That's why I chose the Magnuson 112. I wanted quick burst of power off the line and don't care about top end power. I have 450 rwtq at 2.8k and it doesn't drop below 450 rwtq until 6K so it looks like I've met my goal. I could have bought any system out there that puts out more power but I didn't care about that. Right now I could get a larger cam and the 122 upgrade with the 1:1 rear pulley that would probably put me close to 600 rwhp but I'm content with what I have and plus I need to knock out a few bills.  Anyway! Choose the system that's best for you and not what you _think_ is the best system out there because you may get a rude awakening when you go up against and lose to a system that you thought was inferior. If you're not a good driver it doesn't matter what you have under the hood. For example, bluhaven (Kevin and Brenda) has less than 380 rwhp and they've run 11.9x. There are guys with Maggies putting out 460+ rwhp that are stuck in the 12s. I haven't been to the track in well over a year but I know that if I don't get a good launch with my manual, the 516/500 I'm putting to the ground means absolutely nothing and I'll probably be stuck in the 12s too.




All I can say is AMEN.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Go with the maggie if it's your daily driver. It will drive like stock and will have the power you want when you floor it.


----------



## 06GOAT (Jan 29, 2006)

*06' 6spd with maggie*

I have had my maggie on for about 2 years now(10,000 miles). It has been absolutely flawless. There are no other mods to my car besides the maggie kit and I had it dyno tuned and it put down 480rwhp and 490rwtq. I have had many different modified cars( 02 ws6 transam(head, cam, n20), 96 awd turbo eagle talon, n20 and bolt on 02 s-10, ect). I can say without a doubt this is the most fun out of all of them. My car went [email protected] bone stock here in maryland, with the maggie I would expect [email protected] with a decent launch. The car runs and drives like stock but has plenty of power. My stock clutch doesn't have much longer left. I will be replacing that with an upgraded unit, long tube headers, cats, running 9psi, and doing a methanol inj. kit. hoping for a bit over 500rwhp.


----------



## ScottW (Nov 4, 2008)

*All engine*

Ok, after a lot of research I went with a complete PKG, Heads-Cam-Headers-Install-Dyno. 
WOW, now it rocks, you can’t believe the way this car sounds, and power, I think I made the right choice. 
It was dynoed on a Mustang dyno stock 309hp after 434! The car has a hard lope at idle and from 3,000 rpm to 6,800 it rocks! I will post dyno video as soon as it is up loaded.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Those are some very sweet numbers. Congrats.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

ScottW said:


> Ok, after a lot of research I went with a complete PKG, Heads-Cam-Headers-Install-Dyno.
> WOW, now it rocks, you can’t believe the way this car sounds, and power, I think I made the right choice.
> It was dynoed on a Mustang dyno stock 309hp after 434! The car has a hard lope at idle and from 3,000 rpm to 6,800 it rocks! I will post dyno video as soon as it is up loaded.


Awesome, those are some impressive numbers! Can't wait for the video.


----------



## ScottW (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dyno video*

Here is the link to my dyno video.



YouTube - Scott's Head/Cam 2006 GTO on the Dyno


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Man that turned out great.


----------



## BSHGTO (Mar 13, 2009)

*yep*



svede1212 said:


> i'd do the Maggie. you will get good gas mileage and a well mannered car for DD.


what he said


----------



## tylerj (Mar 10, 2012)

Im new to this forum, i have a 05 gto with a magna charger i love it the power is there when u need it and its super reliable


----------



## mebuildit (Jul 29, 2011)

I like N/A motors, because you are the one who has to be creative to beat the other guy. Not saying that super chargers or turbo's are bad, I do like them, but I like all motor. Makes you earn it!


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks great. That thing makes power all the way up to 6500 RPM? So you gonna shift at 7000 on the track? What are the specs on the cam if you don't mind me asking?


----------

